# SELA 2012



## jammo (Feb 5, 2012)

Is there any plans for a SELA gathering in 2012?


----------



## eman (Feb 5, 2012)

Jam ,

 The host of the SELA gathering all attend the North Fla gathering in April and we usually have our first discussions about dates there.

 We should have dates set around the first week of may or so.

Almost positive it will be in October  2012. just have to figure out the weekend.


----------



## alblancher (Feb 5, 2012)

Yea,

Need to look at the football schedule and Washington Parish Free Fair dates.    Thanks for your interest,  hope you decide to join us.


----------



## bamafan (Feb 8, 2012)

Oct 6 is looking good Al. LSU is at Florida. Bama is a bye. Hopefully a night game. If I can make it will bring the HD projector. Have new bigger and better screen! 150"


----------



## alblancher (Feb 8, 2012)

Sure hope you and the rest of the Alabama crowd can make it.  Looks like Oct 6 is a good date and we should have a bit warmer weather then last year.  Mark your calendars!    October 4,5,6 and 7  I better get busy, only 8 month to plan the menu!   Redfish on the half shell this year?  BamaFan's cole slaw?

See you at North Florida in a couple of months.

Al


----------



## boykjo (Jun 7, 2012)

Bumping this for the new people..... hope you all can make it............we had a blast last year even with the unusual cold weather.......

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...gathering-sela-oct-28-29-30-picture-thread/20

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/106318/2011-sela-gathering-oct-28-29-and-30

Joe


----------

